#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  اللي بيحبنا اه واللي مش بيحبنا لاء

## omar_nokia

هااااااااااااااااااااااااي  شيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ازيكو وحشتووووووووووووووني

انا حبيت اقولكم ان عيد ميلادي يوم 21 /6 بس عايز اشوف مين هيفتكرني  :M (10):   :M (12):   :M (6):  





باي باي

----------


## nour2005

طبعا فاكرينك عمر 
اهلا وسهلا بيك معانا من جديد 
اسعدنا تشريفك
عودا حميدا وبانتظار مواضيعك وتفاعلك في المنتدى

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..


اهلا يعودتك يا اخي عمر .. عودا حميدا ..



ومن الان كل سنة وانت طيب يا اخي .عقبال 100 سنة تقضيها في طاعة الله وكل ما تتمنى.

بارك الله فيك.

----------

